# this will be my 3rd try



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well im still as green as they come--this will be my third summer to try and hook a tarpon--what do u think the population of tarpon will be off galveston in the middle of july-- is this still to early --late --or just right--my vacation is set in stone--and i will be down the last week in september also-- how does that look--i need ur geni in the lamp perdiction--ur best guess--any thing im desperate fer a tarpon--its on of those fish i still have to cross off my list before i die:texasflag


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Mid-July will be good if the weather is, but August and September are much better. Just follow our previous advice: casting and trolling rods, TROLLING MOTOR ONLY, and cover some ground. You should get far from the jetties or else your only fishing a small part of tarpon alley.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks i do need to leave the jetties i range from the jetties to the rig off crystal beach to the big anchored ships se or the jetties i have as of yet gone west or sw of the s jettie



Wading Mark said:


> Mid-July will be good if the weather is, but August and September are much better. Just follow our previous advice: casting and trolling rods, TROLLING MOTOR ONLY, and cover some ground. You should get far from the jetties or else your only fishing a small part of tarpon alley.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

You may need to go as far as High Island. They could be anywhere between the Brazos and HI. We can never be more specific because we don't know where they'll come up. Run in about 30 ft. and water and keep your eyes open.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

thanks so much 30 feet will be my target depth



Wading Mark said:


> You may need to go as far as High Island. They could be anywhere between the Brazos and HI. We can never be more specific because we don't know where they'll come up. Run in about 30 ft. and water and keep your eyes open.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

We also will be out there in Sept. Good advise from WM...

Good luck


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im gettin excited time is gettin closer--i see ur from spring-- i gra-g-e-ated--from klien oak



Captain Dave said:


> We also will be out there in Sept. Good advise from WM...
> 
> Good luck


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Get a Tarpon guide, that should help your chances.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wish i could --but im poor--it takes all i can to pay for gas-- to an fro--and for the boat -- and truck-- eats-- sleeps--etc:cheers:



Profish00 said:


> Get a Tarpon guide, that should help your chances.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would calculate the cost of towing and fuel for running for say 3-6 (poonless) trips then compare that to the cost of a guide. I know what the percentages of a hook up with a guide are compared to fishing on your own, plus you'll gain alot of knowledge that can be put to good use on your own latter.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I agree, take all that cost from the last 3 attempts and add them up.

I bet this tread would be about the 3 hook up's you got, and will also leave the knowledge to catch more on your own the next time.

He more than likely has been on the fish and will take you right to them.


----------

